# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Implant antykoncepcyjny Implanon NXT skuteczny?

## beata888

Czy któraś z Was ma/lub miała założony implanon?
Bardzo mało informacji na ten temat w necie, a zastanawiam się nad tą metodą antykoncepcji. 
Może ktoś, coś więcej? Najlepiej z własnego doświadczenia  :Wink:

----------


## mufffinka

W necie fakt, mało informacji, a jak już to piszą raczej te dziewczyny niezadowolone. 
Tzn niezadowolone z tego powodu, że np źle się po nim czuły. Ale tak jest przy każdej hormonalnej antykoncepcji. Tak samo przy różnych tabletkach jedne dziewczyny czują się świetnie, inne trochę gorzej, a jeszcze inne zupełnie nie mogą brać jakiegoś typu leku, bo im niedobrze, tyją itp. 
Ja może nie będę za bardzo wiarygodna bo implant mam dopiero od miesiąca więc jeszcze nie wiele mogę tak właściwie powiedzieć. Póki co wszystko jest ok. Nie widzę u siebie żadnych skutków ubocznych, a co będzie dalej to się zobaczy  :Smile:

----------


## MartaWolna

jaka jest obecnie cena takiego implantu? kiedyś to było bardzo bardzo drogie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=MartaWolna;72983]jaka jest obecnie cena takiego implantu? kiedyś to było bardzo bardzo drogie.[/QUOTE
Hej założyłam go w dniu wczorajszym w Warszawie koszt 1000 zł - bezboleśnie. Co do obaw są ale jeśli nie podejmę próby to się nie dowiem. Pozdrawiam]

----------


## muffinka

Jak tak samo płaciłam 1000 zł łącznie już z założeniem. A zakładałam we Wrocławiu w centrum Ginemedica na placu dominikańskim. więc jak widać takie same ceny jak i w Warszawie  :Wink:  Nie jest to mało, ale implant jest na 3 lata więc w ostatecznym rozrachunku wychodzi taniej niż tabletki przez ten cały okres czasu. No i wygoda, bo o tabletce zawsze można zapomnieć, a tutaj nie ma takich obaw. I potwierdzam, że nie boli  :Wink:

----------


## beata888

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Poszperałam więcej po necie, również na innych portalach i faktycznie dziewczyny bardzo chwlą te implanty. Chyba się zdecyduję  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
ja od wczoraj mam założony Implanon już drugi raz. Za pierwszym razem zakładałam w UK, tam było bezpłatnie, w Polsce zapłaciłam tyle co za implant, czyli trochę ponad 500 zł i założenie tyle co normalna prywatna wizyta u ginekologa. Założyłam powtórnie, bo z tym pierwszym czułam się rewelacyjnie, ale znam dziewczyny, którym nie odpowiadał. Ten pierwszy wyjęłam po 32 miesiącach, bo planowaliśmy dziecko. Bez żadnych problemów udało mi się zajść w ciążę i to za pierwszym razem ;-) chociaż wiele osób, szczególnie niedoinformowanych kobiet, twierdziło, że po takim implancie i w moim wieku (35+) to będzie bardzo trudne. Moim więc zdaniem implant zupełnie nie wpływa na płodność po wyjęciu. Kiedy miałam ten pierwszy zanikły mi miesiączki, co dla mnie było olbrzymim plusem, bo zawsze mam bardzo bolesne i obfite. Kolejną rzeczą, z której byłam zadowolona była moja cera - wyraźnie mi się poprawiła, włosy nie wypadały a na wadze straciłam ładnych parę kilogramów, co też zaliczam na plus. U mnie tak naprawdę nie było żadnych minusów, ale tak jak pisałam wcześniej, nie wszystkim kobietom odpowiada. Wcześniej przed implantem przez kilka lat brałam tabletki i po nich było różnie. Na pewno tyłam i miałam pogorszoną cerę. Także podsumowując, dla mnie implant to wybawienie i wbrew powszechnej opinii nie taki diabeł straszny jak go malują, a niestety na forach można znaleźć przeważnie negatywne opinie. Gdyby któraś z Was miała jakieś pytania proszę śmiało pisać, chętnie odpowiem i trzymam kciuki, żeby każdej z Was która się zdecyduje na implant, tak samo dobrze służył jak mnie ;-)

----------


## rosalinda

Mnie on jakoś nie przekonuje, jestem raczej fanką tabletek antykoncepcyjnych. Będę obstawiać przy tym, że dobrze dobrana tabletka antykoncepcyjna jest najlepszym  sposobem zabezpieczającym przed niechcianą ciążą. Poza tym są różne tabletki i bardziej można dopasować do danej osoby, inne potrzebują osoby palące, inne mamy karmiące czy kobiety w ciąży a jeszcze inne ja bym potrzebowała.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto pamiętać o tym, że tabletki obciążają wątrobę i dawki hormonów są dużo większe. Mi tabletki bardzo obniżały libido, co miało bardzo negatywny wpływ na mój związek, a z czego nie zdawałam sobie zupełnie sprawy. 
Przez ostatnie lata miałam Mirenę i byłam bardzo zadowolona. Teraz od kilku dni mam Implanon, zobaczymy jak będzie. Potwierdzam również, że wszczepienie odbyło się szybko i bezboleśnie, przy miejscowym znieczuleniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie do Pan które założymy implant. Gdzie to zrobiliście i ile was wyniosło wszystko ogolem w necie sa tylko jakies kliniki warszawskie orientuje sie ktos czy w lodzi tez to robią ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam pytanie do Pan które założymy implant. Gdzie to zrobiliście i ile was wyniosło wszystko ogolem w necie sa tylko jakies kliniki warszawskie orientuje sie ktos czy w lodzi tez to robią ?


Ja nie jestem z warszawy a z.Bieszczad i implant zakładałam w niedzielę. Wcześniej mój ginekolog zastosował u mnie zastrzyk DepoProvera w dwóch dawkach czyli przez pół roku żeby sprawdzić jak reaguje na te hormony bo w implancie są takie same. Po wspólnej decyzji założyliśmy implant przy znieczuleniu miejscowym. Było bezboleśnie ale nie jakoś.miło i teraz ręką jest trochę obolałe w.miejscu implantu bo wiadomo musi się przyzwyczaić. Zapłaciłam 500 zł za implant ale dostałam 50 zł rabatu i 50 zł za założenie  co po przeliczeniu wyszło ok 15 zł miesięcznie. Taniej w porównaniu do plastrów czy innych takich. Jak implant będzie u mnie zachowywać nie wiem. Powinien jak.zastrzyk a ten był ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście mam implanon od grudnia 2014, czyli trochę ponad pół roku. Na początku było ok, po dwóch miesiącach zaczęłam plamić.......wieczny okres przez 3 miesiące bez dni czystych. Teraz biorę dodatkowo do implanonu tabletki na zatrzymanie krwawienia, czyli następny hormon. Oprócz spadku libido do zera......mam szereg innych niefajnych dolegliwości. Niestety dla mnie jest to w tej chwili jedyna metoda na uśpienie endometriozy.....inaczej bym się nie wahała i usunęła to z siebie. Nigdy nie miałam problemu z braniem tabletek, wystarczyło przypomnienie w telefonie.....także jeśli rozważacie wsadzenie implanona ze względu na zapominanie o braniu tabletek to grubo to przemyślcie !!!! 1000zł można wydać na inne przyjemniejsze rzeczy....a jak się okaże że źle reagujecie na implanon to jesteście w plecy.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, ja mam implant od marca 2015 , a od tygodnia mam utrzymujące się plamienia (jakieś skrzepy, które okrutnie brudzą bieliznę), czy to normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od roku mam założony implant i zastanawiam się nad wcześniejszym jego wyjęciem. Plusem jest to że nie masz obaw zajścia w ciążę , spokój na trzy lata i małą dawkę hormonu. Poprawiła mi się tez cera, mam mniej wyprysków przy okresie. Jednak na mnie podziałał też negatywnie. Początkowe plamienia trwające nieraz trzy tygodnie, okres dwa razy w miesiącu, przybyło mi około 7 kilo, których nie mogę się pozbyć, a piersi powiększyły się o 3 rozmiary (koszmar), spadło również libido :-(  Także, implant nie dla każdego. Zapłaciłam 1000 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Początki były kiepskie. Okres niereguralny, później non stop uporczywe plamienia. Tanie to też bie było.  Wahania nastroju gorsze niż przy braniu tabletek... Ale gdy minęło to pół roku, wszystko się poprawiło. Plamienie ustało. Przytylam co prawda 3 kg (ale to może przez to że jest okres wakacyjny  :Wink: ). Jedynym minusem jest to, że straciłam ochotę na sex.
Jako metodę  antykoncepcji - polecam.
100% ochrony przed niechcianą ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Większość osób pisze, że jest dużo negatywnych opinii na temat implantu. Przecież o tabletkach jest równie dużo jak nie więcej. Ja mam implant od tygodnia i jeszcze nie zaobserwowalam żadnych skutków ubocznych i mam nadzieję, że skoro jeszcze sie nie pojawiły to się już nie pojawią. 
Brałam wcześniej tabletki przez ok 5 lat i mam wrażenie ze moja wątroba bardzo na tym ucierpiała. Przy implancie nie ma pierwszego rzutu hormonów na wątrobę więc nie jest obciążona. Zrobiłam go aby w trochę w mniejszym stopniu się truć. 
Ginekolog powiedział mi, że "najzdrowsza" jest najpierw spirala ( hormony działają tylko w obrębie organów płciowych), poźniej implant, następnie krążki dopochwowe a na samym koncu tabletki antykoncepcyjne i właśnie po tabletkach zauważalne są największe skutki uboczne. 

pozdro  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam implant od ponad miesiąca i w sumie jestem zadowolona. Jedynymi skutkami ubocznymi, jakie u siebie zaobserowowałam są wahania nastroju, ZWIĘKSZONE libido (choć to akurat na +) i okazjonalny spadek formy fizycznej (szybciej się męczę)... cóż  :Wink:  pierwsza miesiączka po zał. implantu trwała dłużej niż przewidywałam (10 dni) jednak od jej zakończenia nie mam problemów z nieregulaminowymi krwawieniami. Generalnie jestem na TAK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziś kupiłam za 499 zł więc sporo staniał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny, ja założyłam swoj pierwszy implant nexplanon ponad miesiąc temu. Od tego czasu mam ciągle plamienia, kilka dni temu pojawiła mo się wysypka na piersiach i w okolicy szyi. Waga wzrosła o 3 kg a libido spadło do poziomu zera.  Odradzam  :Frown:

----------


## Mata3

> Dziś kupiłam za 499 zł więc sporo staniał


gdzie można dostać w takiej cenie? cena wyjatkowo atrakcyjna. pozdrawiam Renata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gdzie można dostać w takiej cenie? cena wyjatkowo atrakcyjna. pozdrawiam Renata


Zakup implantu to koszt około 500zł , reszta to badania przed + włożenie, wychodzi na to samo a więcej fatygi  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zakładam na dniach,a kupiłam za 420zł.Do tego założenie 400zł więc jest OK.Wczesniej miałam wkładke i koszt był wyższy a problemów od groma!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Implanon mam od grudnia 2015 a więc 4 miesiące. Wcześniej przez 5 lat wkładkę Mirena. Gdyby nie częste infekcje bakteryjne, do których mam skłonność to ponownie bym się na nia zdecydowała. Zero okresu tylko niewielkie plamienia raz w miesiącu przez 3 dni. Przy implancie to jakaś masakra - niekończący się okres 2 razy w miesiącu bardzo obfity z bólami brzucha po ok. 4 dni. Przez resztę miesiąca plamienia, może kilka dni suchych. Kolejnym problemem jest spadek libido, co wcześniej w ogóle nie miało miejsca. Idę wyciągnąć to świństwo , szkoda tylko 1000zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Implanon mam od października  2015 roku, przez 7 miesięcy bez okresu i to było na plus, ale to jedyny plus- niestety. Od miesiaca okres bez przerwy. Po miesiącu od założenia stany depresyjne, spadek libido do zera.Moje samopoczucie koszmarne.Niestety dużo więcej minusów niż plusów.Jestem zmuszona usunąć implant i mam nadzieję, że moje życie wróci do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,dzisiaj bylam u mojej ginekolog i wypisala mi recepte na implant.troche sie wacham,uzywam plastrow przez 10 lat i chcialabym cos zmienic.jestem z gdanska i tutaj recepta kosztuje 450zl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam implant od miesiąca.  Po tygodniu 9d założenia ciągle plamienie oraz okres już drugi raz, mam nadzieję,  że się to ureguluje.  Poza tym nic jeszcze nie zaobserwowałam ... czytając wasze opinie na ten temat zaczynam żałować 100zl jakie dałam za założenie implantu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1000zl miało być **

----------


## dareczka03

Mnie jakoś taki implant nie przekonał wole tradycyjnie antykoncepcje hormonalna w tabletkach. Biorę elin już od roku i wszystko jest ok. Nawet bardzo dobrze bo nie przytyłam a cera się poprawiła wygląda o wiele lepiej. Ale wiadomo trzeba pamiętać o ich braniu.

----------


## parafa

ja też biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne, i żeby nie zapominać to ściągnęłam sobie na telefon aplikację Różowe Lusterko, codziennie przypomina mi o wzięciu tabletki, więc i dla zapominalskich są sposoby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam implant od 3 miesięcy (Implanon NXT), niecały tydzień po założeniu pojawiło się plamienie i trwało całe 2 miesiące. Ginekolog poleciła na to tabletki ziołowe, kupiłam Hemorigen, ale chwilowo zmniejszyła się tylko intensywność krwawienia. Podobno do trzeciego miesiąca posiadania implantu ma się wszystko unormować. Nie wystąpiły na razie oprócz tego żadne skutki uboczne (przynajmniej ich nie zauważyłam), nie przytyłam, libido ok, cera w miarę jak zwykle. Na początku jedynie senność i mały spadek libido. Więc na razie polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej,
a kiedy miałyście zakładany implant? tzn w czasie okresu czy po? mój doktor powiedział ze to nie ma znaczenia założył mi 4 dni po okresie a na ulotce pisze że trzeba w czasie okresu i tak się zastanawiam czy na pewno będzie działała? jak było z wami?
dzięki za info usmiech.gif

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam implanon nxt od miesiąca i póki co jestem bardzo zadowolona. Wcześniej przez 8 lat brałam tabletki Novynette i zaczęłam po nich czuć się rozdrażniona, libido spadło do zera, waga zaczęła iść w górę, a cholesterol podwyższony. Teraz czuję, że mam więcej energii, nie denerwuję się, jestem spokojniejsza, nie muszę każdego dnia pamiętać o braniu tabletek. W drugim tygodniu miałam plamienia, ale po tygodniu ustały i nawet mimo bardzo intensywnych treningów, nic złego się nie dzieje  :Smile:  Zabieg całkowicie bezbolesny. Polecam, choć każdy organizm inaczej zareaguje na zmiany hormonalne  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W maju minie dwa lata odkąd mam implanon.  Pierwsze pół roku nie miałam miesiączki a później non stop plamienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Minus że włosy wypadają  A plus jedyny  za to że schudłam.

----------


## parafa

ja biorę elin i u mnie nie pojawiły się żadne skutki uboczne, a dla mnie to najważniejsze, nie przytyłam, nie spadło mi libido, no i bardzo poprawiła mi się cera a z tego cieszę się chyba najbardziej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja mam hormonalną wkładkę levosert i zakłada się ją podczas miesiączki i miałam założoną 2 dnia cyklu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to cóż założone od Maja 2016 roku.  Na początku 3 msc ciągłej miesiączki więc musiałam sięgnąć po dodatkowy hormon aby uregulować.  Później przez 3msc zanikla miesiączka a następnie wróciła regularnie. A obecnie od dwóch miesięcy znowu brak a samopoczucie okropne.  Organizm zachowuje się tak jakby ta miesiączka była, wrażenie mega przytycia do tego ciągły brak humoru itd  mogłabym wymieniać i wymieniać.  NIE POLECAM.  Idę wyjąć te gowno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie Panie!
Tydzień temu przeszłam laparoskopię - udrożnienie jajowodów, przy okazji której usunięto mi Implanon NXT po 1,5 roku stosowania. Czy któraś z Pań tak jak ja usunęła Implanon przed upływem 3 lat stosowania? Miałyście potem problem z zajściem w ciążę? Kiedy pojawiła się pierwsza miesiączka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Implanon założyłam bo miałam tragicznie bolesne miesiączki. Kosztował mnie 300zł bo kupiłam sama na recepte w aptece i poszłam do mojego ginekologa juz z gotowym produktem. 
Ta antykoncepcja działa jak jednofazowe tabletki, czyli nie ma owulacji co oznacza ze nie ma ryzyka ciąży pozamacicznej jak w przypadku większości tabl i wkładek. 
Jak sie czułam? Schudłam 4kg - bo bez okresu moglam częściej być aktywna. Cera ok, bez wahań nastroju. 
Minusy: plamienia bez możliwości przewidzenia kiedy nadejdą ALE po pół roku to się stabilizuje i mniej wiecej plamień jest 4/rok po 2-7 dni.
Polecam kobietom z migrenami, karmiącym i z obfitymi bolesnymi miesiaczkami - to będą dla Was cudowne 3 lata :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć ! Założyłam Implanon 3.04.2018. Od tej pory walczę z krwawieniami i plamieniami. Nie mam innych skutków ubocznych. Jestem pod stałą kontrolą ginekologa. Też usłyszałam że mam cierpliwie poczekać te 6 miesięcy. Więc czekam  :Smile:  Czy są tu może Panie, które też miały na początku problemy z krwawieniem, a po tych 6 miesiącach to się ustabilizowało ? Opinii negatywnych naczytałam się sporo...ale nadal mam cichą nadzieję, że jakoś się to uspokoi  :Smile:  Dodam, że wcześniej nie brałam żadnej antykoncepcji hormonalnej i nie mam z tym doświadczeń, ale słyszałam od nie jednej kobiety, że często takie są początki....

Pozdrawiam,
Natalia

----------


## welma

Aż 6 miesięcy musisz czekać? A to Twoja pierwsza antykoncepcja? Mi ginekolog odradziła taką formę antykoncepcji i wybrała niskodawkowe tabletki vines, są idealne jako pierwsza antykoncepcja bo mają niską dawkę hormonów są więc lepiej tolerowane a tak samo skuteczne jak inne środki. Też nie mam żadnych efektów ubocznych więc myślę że spokojnie w przyszłości będę mogła zmienić tabletki na implant chociaż teraz nie wiem czy chcę coś zmieniać skoro jest ok i przyzwyczaiłam się do tego że codziennie trzeba wziąć tabletkę o tej samej godzinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, to moja pierwsza hormonalna antykoncepcja. U mnie niestety tabletki odpadają, bo one są dwuskładnikowe i nie mogę ich brać. Te 6 miesięcy (średnio) organizm potrzebuje żeby się przyzwyczaić do tego hormonu, który ma w sobie implant.

----------


## fionka32

No tak ale są też tabletki jednoskładnikowe. Te możesz przecież brać. Moja ginekolog mówi że nie powinno się jako pierwszej antykoncepcji stosować tego rozwiązania, powinno się zaczynać od niskodawkowych(np.vines) tabletek jak tu welma napisała i sprawdzać jak organizm będzie reagował poza tym tabletki w razie "w" zawsze można przerwać bez większych kosztów, z implantem jest gorzej....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie co lekarz to inne zdanie  :Smile:  Mi polecono tą metodę. I się na nią zdecydowałam świadomie. Generalnie to ciągłe krwawienie ustąpiło 16.07. Od tamtej porty miałam normalnie okres w terminie, w którym wg moich wyliczeń powinien się pojawić (trwał 6 dni). I na razie żadnych dodatkowych krwawień. Będę się odzywać co jakiś czas i zdawać relację  :Smile: 
Natalia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fionka32 - z braniem tych tabletek Vines to chyba miała bym problem, bo wyczytałam, że tam trzeba je brać z zegarkiem w ręku niemal  :Smile:  To też zaważyło jak decydowałam się na implant - nie muszę pamiętać żeby cokolwiek brać  :Smile:  A co do przerwania w razie "w", to implant zawsze można wyciągnąć.

----------


## nievita

W przypadku każdych tabletek regularność jest ważna, nie tylko w przypadku vines, poza tym dziewczyna zwróciła Ci uwagę na koszty ewentualnego przerwania tej antykoncepcji, tabletki kosztują ok 30zł a implant 1200 nawet do 1500zł może się zdarzyć sytuacja że nie będziesz tolerowała tego składu hormonów i dość wysokiej ich dawki jaka jest w implancie to dlatego zaleca się zaczynać hormonalną antykoncepcję od niskich dawek hormonów i od tabletek właśnie. Jeśli się okaże że wszystko gra, dobrze je tolerujesz po kilku miesiącach możesz już śmiało rozważać implant

----------

